# Megaphone problems?



## keybug55 (Jul 4, 2013)

Is anyone having trouble with the megaphone? Because it barely registers me.

Here's an example:



> *knows that Fuchsia is here*
> 
> Fuchsia! *no reply*
> 
> ...



Sorry if it's long but I just had to make a scenario


----------



## pjcr (Jul 4, 2013)

It also happens to me. It's probably because you're pronouncing the name wrong, or you're not talking/shouting clearly, or, it could just be the mic's problem.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 5, 2013)

No matter how I try, my megaphone will NEVER call for Phoebe.  It's kinda sucky.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 5, 2013)

It's because of slight accent variations. 
I call for Joan on Sundays. And without actually hearing her name said before, I always assumed it was "JONE" so when I called out that, Sally would answer me.
I then tried "jo-Anne" and maple would answer
I tried "Jo-won" and she answered each and every time. So I'm guessing it has to do with accents more than mic sensitivity or anything


----------



## ACSuperFan (Jul 5, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> No matter how I try, my megaphone will NEVER call for Phoebe.  It's kinda sucky.



Well I have her and it works when I say "fee-obe".


----------



## Oriana (Jul 5, 2013)

My mic has been working for me when I call my villagers, but it never works for Joan on Sundays. My mother has inquired about my sanity many a Sunday because I can never get Joan to respond to me when I call her via megaphone, so I end up screaming at my 3DS until my mother comes running.


----------



## MistyWater (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay... So I just tried the megaphone and apparently Diana is Leonardo and Kyle is Diana... If I were to yell out Leonardo would Kyle answer?  That'd be hilarious if he did!

Nope! Leonardo when called in Cranston it seems... Hmm... Maybe everyone in my town has amnesia... Or complete identity crisis.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll guess I'll just have to yell in my mic in multiple accents >_<


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 5, 2013)

The megaphone does not work for me. Then again, I have a thing about speaking to machines, I just can't do it. A friend  of mine has an answering machine and, every time I get it, I just can't make myself talk to it, I hang up. (Yet, I have no problem chatting with a stray cat about the weather, lunch or current affairs.) So, yeah, I actually made myself try the megaphone (had to make sure I was alone at home), yelled a few names, and it didn't work at all. I'm never using the megaphone again. I won't miss it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 5, 2013)

The megaphone mostly works really well for me, even for special visitors. The only exceptions are that it never works for Ken (I guess how I say it) and sometimes Penelope and Poppy answer for the opposite one I'm calling. That's it. I'd definitely rather have it than not. Makes finding people much, much easier.


----------



## Lyla (Jul 5, 2013)

Its pretty good for me. I find it amusing to shout 'bad words' and see who answers.. most of the time its Biskit.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 5, 2013)

Haha Lyla!!!

I have no trouble with it and I successfully located Joan on Sunday too.  Who knows what will happen when a new batch of villagers roll around though?!


----------



## Yuna (Jul 5, 2013)

I was genuinely surprised and pleased when my British accent didn't pose any problem; I admit, when I got the megaphone, I immediately thought "yeah, like it's going to understand _me_". But I have found that I only have issues with the few names that, for some reason, have an obvious alternate pronunciation - in which case I just try the other more clearly and it works. It feels like they spent a fair amount of time accounting for accents and things because I can't recall any glaring issues myself, aside from the strangeness of the fact that whenever I seem to get a name "wrong" it defaults to me having called Kapp'n even if what I said sounded nothing like it. I'd presume it can also depend on how quickly you say it and any other sounds around you making your vocal input less clear cut, but who knows? I just hope I don't have any more trouble when my villagers change.


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 5, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Is anyone having trouble with the megaphone? Because it barely registers me.
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> ...



I also have Fuchsia and I have the exact same problem! When Kappn answers I'm just like "wut?"....>.>

Maybe her name is not pronounced the way we think....


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 5, 2013)

I've never had a problem with it at all. Perhaps I have the golden vocal chords of the gods?


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 5, 2013)

I pronounced Frita like you write it, fast and clear. But it works more if I say Freedah. It's all about the pronounciation. Works perfectly fine. I love just saying random crap and see who answers. XD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine worked for me. I didn't know you could use it to call special characters.


----------



## DayDreamer (Jul 5, 2013)

My megaphone works well enough for me, and some of my villagers have names that might be confusing on how to pronounce them (such as Genji and Pancetti.) It works great for special visitors, though.

And as a side note, my little brother finds it absolutely hilarious that if I make flatulence noises in the megaphone, Kapp'n answers every time. How veeerry mature of us.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 5, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> I've never had a problem with it at all. Perhaps I have the golden vocal chords or the gods?



If you're having megaphone problems, I feel bad for you, son.
I got 99 problems and the megaphone ain't one.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 5, 2013)

I called for Timbra, and it showed Moose? so stupid


----------



## D i a (Jul 5, 2013)

Ha! I've been having this problem too!
I try calling Tia, (Tee-ah is how I pronounce it) and she doesn't seem to respond. I haven't tried any other pronunciations though.
Tie-ah? I don't know how else to pronounce it. XP


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jul 5, 2013)

The megaphone is a hit or miss for me. I usually just end up annoying Kapp'n until I give up.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jul 5, 2013)

kimmy27 said:


> I also have Fuchsia and I have the exact same problem! When Kappn answers I'm just like "wut?"....>.>
> 
> Maybe her name is not pronounced the way we think....



I have Fuschia and never had an issue calling her. I see people mentioning yelling into the mic, that just makes it worse. Don't put the DS right up to your mouth. Make sure the megaphone has already engaged completely before you speak. Speak normally about 1 ft and a half away from your face. I don't know if any of these are your problem. If not I suspect your game has a glitch.


----------

